# British Wildlife Centre



## ForeverHams (Sep 9, 2008)

I went up to the british wildlife centre in surrey on saturday largely to focus on foxes as i was wanting a few more images of them in my galleries.

its well worth a trip if you haven't been excellent place to see the majority of our native mammals.
Alex Eames Photography | British Wildlife Centre

Here are some of the pictures from the day


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

such beautiful animals, shame they are disliked by so many really  Not seen a live one for a while.


Really nice photo's as well, the eyes are strangely aesthetically pleasing lol.


----------

